# Dialer eingefangen!!! HELP!!! 090090000958



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, hier einigermaßen professionelle Hilfe zu erlangen, da ich wirklich schon alles versucht habe ((

Seit einiger Zeit wird meine Standart-Internet-Verbindung von einer anderen überschrieben. Ich finde jedoch mit keinem Programm dieser Welt eine Möglichkeit dieses "Programm" zu lokalisieren.
Es handelt sich um ConnInts42 mit der Einwahlnummer 090090000958.

Lösche ich diese Verbindung und gebe eine andere als Standart ein ist sie beim Neustart des Rechners wieder da...

Hab auch mal HiJack drüber laufen lassen, vielleicht sieht ja da jemand, welches Programm sich bei mir eingenistet hat.


Ach ja, anfangs kam auch immer ein Fenster "I will fuck your internet connection", das hab ich aber lokalisieren und löschen können.

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiter helfen.

lieben Dank vorab!

_Logfiletext gelöscht,  als Textfile gespeichert und  attached tf/mod _


----------



## technofreak (15 Oktober 2004)

Die Nummer gehört zu einer/m wohlbekannten Betreiber/in  ...

RegTP Abfrage


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 Oktober 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer gehört zu einer/m wohlbekannten Betreiber/in  ...
> 
> RegTP Abfrage



Ja was denn?!? Ist Liechtenstein jetzt schon ein deutsches Bundesland, oder seit wann darf der Vertretungsberechtigte seine ladungsfähige Anschrift im Ausland haben?

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

ja vielen Dank schon mal...

nur, weder hab ich dieses gewisse programm gefunden, noch kann ich was mit dem hasch-wert anfangen.

Fakt ist nur, dass ich diesen Dialer nicht entfernt bekomme!!!

Ratschläge???


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Diese Debatte hatten wir wiederholt, mir teilte die RegTP mit, dass es die Verfügung zwar gebe, sie werde aber nicht angewandt, da sie sonst gerichtlich angegriffen  werden könnte (sinngemäss). Also: es muss eine zustellbare deutsche Adresse sein, falls nicht vorhanden, reicht "zustellbar" (Ist kein Witz!)

kuck mal die acontidialer an: alles in der Schweiz, oder consul-info: in den Niederlanden versteckt, dieser Karnevalsverein...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

noch was: die UK-Behörde ICSTIS führt den Anbieter tatsächlich als "Mauren, Germany", Mauren liegt aber in der Nähe meines Geburtsortes 
www.mauren.de


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

ja hallo?

ist ja schön, dass ich eine diskussion hier angeregt habe...

nur, kann mir vielleicht trotzdem jemand helfen?

wie finde ich das programm, dass ständig meine standartverbindung überschreibt???


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2004)

Hol Dir einfach mal das Programm Spybot Search & Destroy von www.safer-networking.org und versuchs damit. Funktioniert höchstwahrscheinlich.


----------



## technofreak (15 Oktober 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hol Dir einfach mal das Programm Spybot Search & Destroy von www.safer-networking.org und versuchs damit. Funktioniert höchstwahrscheinlich.



Nicht vergessen als erstes nach der Installation den  Signaturupdate durchführen


----------



## galdikas (16 Oktober 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer gehört zu einer/m wohlbekannten Betreiber/in  ...
> 
> RegTP Abfrage


http://www.svt.se/umea/plus/ARKIVET...a_L_T_P/bild_svenska_let_to_phone_jessica.jpg Quelle: SVT, 10. März 2003 )


			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> ( an anderer Stelle ): dann wollen wir doch auch mal das Kind beim Namen nennen:



( Adresse laut RegTP:
Lundvägen 56f, 21291 Malmoe, Sweden)

Geschäftsführerin der in England registrierten Briefkastenfirma

*HARRYS EXPO LTD*
 2ND FLOOR BRAZENNOSE HOUSE
 BRAZENNOSE STREET
 MANCHESTER
 M2 5BL
 Company No. 04606128

und der schwedischen Dialerfirma

*SVENSKA LET TO PHONE AB*
Agneslundsvägen 14 
212 15 MALMÖ 
Box 21017,  200 21 MALMÖ 
( Quelle: BizBook )

Tochterfirma der Svenska Let To Phone ist/war das (inzwischen in Konkurs gegangene), hunderttausende von Harrys Expo-Dialer-Scheinrechnungen versendende Inkassounternehmen 

*Persolvo Inkasso AB* 
Lundavägen 56, 212 25 MALMÖ 
Postadresse: 
Box 50419, 202 14 MALMÖ 

Von Svenska Let To Phone kontrollierte Webseiten:
(www.)snyggast.se
(www.)snyggast.com
(www.)fungames.se
(www.)oldgames.se
(www.)sexfiles.nu 
(www.)SMS-KUL 
(www.)smygis.com
Andere Webseiten, die den Svenska Let To Phone-Dialer benutzten: 
(www.)snygga-brudar.com 
(www.)date.se
(www.)snuttis.se 
(www.)sexziten.com
(www.)livetjejer.com
( Quelle: Die Ausgabe vom November 2003 der schwedischen Zeitschrift INTERNETWOLRD, Seite 45 bis 49 --> http://internetworld.idg.se/Artiklar/modemskojarna_feb2004.pdf )

Siehe auch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=54279#54279

gal.

_editiert  , Debatten über die NUBs sind zwecklos,  mod-action  _


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2004)

Aber die Regtp hat ja alles im Griff und das "Problem ist ganz schnell gelöst". Bürgerverarsche durch Beamtenschimmel.

Rubi


----------

